# Aus dem Applet in die POST-Methode??



## Campino (23. Mrz 2004)

:?: Ist es möglich aus einem Java-Applet in die Post-Methode zu schreiben. Ich möchte die übergebenen Werte später mit php verarbeiten. 

Es ist nicht möglich mir das auszureden...Ich habe genug andere Möglichkeiten ausprobiert...


----------



## Roar (23. Mrz 2004)

kannst du die variablen nicht einfach mit der url weitergeben? also /eineseite.php?var=brtzl&anderevar=prmpft
das könnte man über UrlConnection lösen.
ansonsten könntest du es vielleicht per sockets machen un dden http befehl POST, aber das wird n bissl schwierig. nimm die erste möglichkeit.


----------



## Campino (24. Mrz 2004)

Meinst du dass so?



```
try{
            
        URL url=master.getDocumentBase();
        
        String file=url.getFile();
        
        StringTokenizer f=new StringTokenizer(file, "?");
        file=f.nextToken();
        
        
        
        URL zurl=new URL(url.getProtocol(), url.getHost(), url.getPort(), file);
        
        url=zurl;
        
        if(url.getQuery()==null){
           String strUrl=url.toString();
           strUrl+="?var=" + varwert +"&var2="+varwert2;
           URL newurl=new URL(strUrl);
           url=newurl;
        }
        
        if(name!=null){
           String strUrl=url.toString();
           strUrl+=name;
           URL newUrl=new URL(strUrl);
           url=newUrl;
        }
        getAppletContext().showDocument(url);
        }
        catch(MalformedURLException e){
        }
```

Ist vielleicht etwas umständlich...


----------



## Roar (24. Mrz 2004)

äh ich dachte eigentlich so:


```
URL url = new URL("relativerPfad/script.php?einInt="+var1+"&var2="+var2);
getAppletContext().showDocument(url);
```

oder ginge das nicht ? doc heigentich schon


----------



## Campino (24. Mrz 2004)

Nur wenn relativerPfad bekannt ist...
ansonsten...

 :arrow: Ich hatte aber eigentlich nicht vor, das Applet neu zu komplimieren, wenn sich die Adresse ändert...das Skript(auf das relativerPfad sich ja bezieht) muss, forallem weil mehrere Progger am Projekt arbeiten, transportabel(von wegen Platz im Dateisystem) bleiben...

Du glaubst garnich wie Lusig das ist wenn man seine Dateien nicht findei weil irgendein * :twisted: #$* den Ordner umbenannt hat...

 :arrow: Außerdem Teste ich lokal auf einem Server im LAN, da ist relativerPfad dann wieder anders...


----------



## Roar (24. Mrz 2004)

aso. ja dann benutz halt die von dir oben genannten methoden von JApplet oder wo die sind ( ich hab noch nie ein Applet programmiert    :lol: )


----------



## Campino (24. Mrz 2004)

ok, werd ich machen (ich hab noch nie ein JApplet programmiert, dass auch noch funktioniert hat...    :lol: )


----------

